# Looking for ZoomBrowser alternative.



## johnnyb58

I have a Canon Power camera that came with ZoomBrowser that I really like. I’ve been using it for years and would like to continue except that I’m using a new Win7 computer I can’t find the CD and I want to quit using the old computer all together but I need something to reduce photo size for internet use.

OMG : I'm loosing it, I just discovered that I already have ZoomBrowser  on this computer. I must have asked this before and forgot about it so disregard. 

But I still would be interested in hearing about any other software


----------



## voyagerfan99

Just resize photos with Irfanview.


----------



## johnb35

johnnyb58 said:


> OMG : I'm loosing it, I just discovered that I already have ZoomBrowser  on this computer. I must have asked this before and forgot about it so disregard.



You did, it was me who helped you.  It was right here.

http://www.computerforum.com/229830-moving-program-new-computer.html


----------



## johnnyb58

johnb35 said:


> You did, it was me who helped you.  It was right here.
> 
> http://www.computerforum.com/229830-moving-program-new-computer.html



LOL That’s too funny! 
I now remember it and right after I installed it, I started having problems with the old computer and put the new one up till today. I finally got all the problems worked out on the old 32bit Vista and realized that it’s so slow compared to the newer 64 bit that I put up the old one and moved everything over. I’m done with the old one and giving it to my younger daughter.


----------



## johnb35

Vista with anything less than 4gb of memory would be slow.  It was terrible OS for most people.


----------



## johnnyb58

johnb35 said:


> Vista with anything less than 4gb of memory would be slow.  It was terrible OS for most people.



I'm getting used to Win 7 and finding more things that I like about it. I just wish I could install my old MS Office 2007 on it. It supposed to able to install on 3 computers, but it is a 32bit version.


----------



## johnb35

As long as you haven't installed it on 3 computers already, you should have no problems putting it on there.


----------



## johnnyb58

johnb35 said:


> As long as you haven't installed it on 3 computers already, you should have no problems putting it on there.


Really are you sure. I haven't tried it, but when I bought it, it said for 32 bit only.


----------



## johnb35

32 bit programs will install on 64bit systems.  In fact most programs are 32bit only.


----------



## johnnyb58

Oh, I didn't know that. Well i have some other programs that I was just going to write off because I didn't want to buy them again. Thank John


----------

